# Crunchy Mango?



## DollOfTheValley (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a already sliced pre-cut Mango..but its crunchy and gross (i think that means its not ripe) do i let it sit in the fridge till it ripens?? But i wanna eat it!! NOW! :sdrop:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds like it's not ripe yet. I haven't had a mango in forever. I am allergic to them. They make my lips swell bigger than Angelina Jolie's.

I think it should be ready to eat in a couple of days if you keep it in the fridge. Or did you already eat it? :laughing:


----------

